# Αγωνιστικό Bodybuilding > Διεθνείς Αγώνες / International Competitions >  Mr Olympia 2019 (12-15 Σεπτεμβρίου, Las Vegas)

## Polyneikos

To διάστημα 12-15 Σεπτεμβρίου πραγματοποιείται το 55ο ΜR OLYMPIA στην ιστορία του θεσμού,  στο Las Vegas

----------


## Γιώργος Ν. Τουλιάτος

Θα βρίσκομαι εκεί να συναντήσω τους Palumbo,Aceto,Collins,Llewellyn,Sarcev,Cutler,Connor,Harris,Blechman  και να ανταλλάξουμε απόψεις για το superbowl του bodybuilding.

----------


## Antonis Giannoulis

:02. Shock:  :02. Shock:  :02. Shock:  :02. Shock:  :02. Shock:

----------


## Muscleboss

Έριξα μια ματιά στη λίστα των αθλητών που έχουν προκριθεί για το 2019 Ολύμπια έως τώρα. Ο Winklaar είχα ξεχάσει ότι κατέβαινε ως Curacao, καθώς νομίζω στην αρχή εμφανιζόταν ως Ολλανδός.

*QUALIFIED*

Shawn Rhoden (USA)

Phil Heath (USA)

Roelly Winklaar (Curacao)

William Bonac (Netherlands)

Brandon Curry (USA)

Dexter Jackson (USA)

Clarence De Vis (Belgium)

Maxx Charles (USA)

----------


## Polyneikos

*Μr Olympia 2019 - Special invitation to Κai Greene!*

Μr Olympia τα τελευταία χρόνια, χωρίς φήμη για comeback του Kai Greene, δεν υφίσταται.... Ήδη απέχει από 4 Mr Olympia, 2015-2016-2017-2018.
Eπίσημα κυκλοφορεί η είδηση ότι ο Kai πήρε/θα πάρει ειδική πρόσκληση για το Mr Olympia του 2019. Με τον Phil Heath στο καναβάτσο από την περσινή του ήττα με σαφές θέμα στην κοιλιακή χώρα και τον Rhoden να κερδίζει, όλα δείχνουν ότι είναι μια πολύ καλή ευκαιρία για τον Kai Greene να διεκδικήσει έναν τίτλο.
O Κai Greene το 2011 βγήκε 3ος στον κορυφαίο διαγωνισμό Mr Olympia, ενω το 2012-2013-2014 ηταν runner-up (2oς) πίσω από τον Phil Heath, σε μια κόντρα που πέρα από το show, έκρυβε την πεποίθηση του Kai οτι αξίζει να βρεθεί στην 1η θέση.
To 2015 , δεν αγωνίστηκε, ενώ είχε πάρει πρόκριση, με μια παραφιλολογία ότι δεν του επέτρεψαν να παίξει επειδή δεν "πρόλαβε" να στείλει το συμβόλαιο για την συμμετοχή του, άλλοι λένε ότι απλά ήθελε να απέχει.




Το 2016, ενω αγωνίστηκε σε 3 Arnold Classic, (Οhio-Australia-Brazil) κερδίζοντάς τα, δεν αγωνίστηκε ηθελημένα στο Mr Olympia. 
To 2017, ενώ απείχε από αγώνες, πήρε ειδική πρόσκληση απο τον Jim Manion για να παίξει, κάτι που δεν έγινε.
Πάντως πολλοί αθλητές στους κύκλους των επαγγελματιών το βλέπουν επιφυλακτικά γιατί πρέπει κάθε χρονιά να δίνεται ειδική πρόσκληση σε έναν αθλητή, όταν οι υπόλοιποι θα πρέπει να διαγωνίζονται για να κερδίσουν την πρόκριση....






Άλλο ένα επικοινωνιακό τρικ για τους διοργανωτές του Mr Olympia  και τον Kai Greene ;; 

O χρόνος θα δείξει!

----------


## Γιώργος Ν. Τουλιάτος

https://mrolympia.com/weekend-schedule

Το επίσημο πρόγραμμα της διοργάνωσης

----------


## Polyneikos

Γιώργο απουσια του Phil Heath , του Big Ramy, του Kai Greene Που δεν έχει πάρει special invitation τελικά, θεωρείς οτι θα είνια χλιαρό το φετινο Olympia ή πιο συναρπαστικό;
Πολλοί λένε για τον Brandon Curry που έχει ένα καλό ρεύμα μετά τις τελευταίες του εμφανίσεις, ότι μπορεί να παίξει στα ίσια με τον Shawn Rhoden.
Εσύ λόγω και της συνεργασίας σου με το Muscular Development, τι εικόνα έχεις;

----------


## veggeto

Φέτος θα  παίξει μεγάλο ρόλο το aesthetic  πιο πολύ πιστεύω, ίδωμεν... 

Στάλθηκε από το M5s μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Γιώργος Ν. Τουλιάτος

> Γιώργο απουσια του Phil Heath , του Big Ramy, του Kai Greene Που δεν έχει πάρει special invitation τελικά, θεωρείς οτι θα είνια χλιαρό το φετινο Olympia ή πιο συναρπαστικό;
> Πολλοί λένε για τον Brandon Curry που έχει ένα καλό ρεύμα μετά τις τελευταίες του εμφανίσεις, ότι μπορεί να παίξει στα ίσια με τον Shawn Rhoden.
> Εσύ λόγω και της συνεργασίας σου με το Muscular Development, τι εικόνα έχεις;


Kώστα πολλοί ποντάρουν στον νικητή του ASC USA.
Βέβαια ο Χηθ σε συνέντευξη του έδωσε  εύσημα στον Dexter.
Πράγματι το φετινό Ολύμπια είναι ανοιχτό χωρίς μεγάλα φαβορί.
Ο Ρόντεν παρουσιάστηκε απροετοίμαστος τον Μάιο,βέβαια ξεκίνησε γράμμωση,αλλά πιστεύω χάθηκε πολύτιμος όγκος (είναι και 44 ετών) 
Πάντα επικίνδυνος ο Ουίνκλαρ που εάν γραμμώσει καλά πίσω,θα κάνει ζημιά.
Όπως και η σταθερή αξία Μπόνιακ που είναι βέβαια προβλέψιμος.
Το σχήμα του Κάρι μαρέσει πολύ καθώς και υπερτερεί του Ρόντεν στα χέρια.
Ο Ρόν Χάρις πιστεύει ότι ο Χηθ προετοιμάζεται σιωπηλά,ενώ ο Παλούμπο  υποθέτει πως εάν κατέβει ο Χηθ,θα κατέβει και ο Γκρίν.

----------


## Γιώργος Ν. Τουλιάτος

> Φέτος θα  παίξει μεγάλο ρόλο το aesthetic  πιο πολύ πιστεύω, ίδωμεν... 
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το M5s μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


Αυτό ισχυρίστηκαν και το 2009 όταν το 2008 ο Ντέξτερ κέρδισε τον Κάτλερ...
Και την επόμενη χρονιά ο Ντέξτερ ήρθε 3ος κι ο Κάτλερ πήρε τον 3ο του τίτλο

----------


## veggeto

> Αυτό ισχυρίστηκαν και το 2009 όταν το 2008 ο Ντέξτερ κέρδισε τον Κάτλερ...
> Και την επόμενη χρονιά ο Ντέξτερ ήρθε 3ος κι ο Κάτλερ πήρε τον 3ο του τίτλο


Σίγουρα όμως τώρα θεωρώ ότι υπάρχει ανάγκη να φύγουν τα μάτια από το freak show, δεν είναι πλέον τόσο εμπορικό... Γνώμη πάντα... 

Στάλθηκε από το M5s μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

Το φετεινο Ολύμπια ισως αποτελέσει και ενδιαφέρον λόγω της αναμονής εκπλήξεων απουσιάζοντας μεγάλα ονόματα και να πηγαίνει το μυαλό στούς εταίρους διάσημους της πρώτης κλάσης και μπορεί να έρθει σφήνα κανένας απο πίσω και να κάνει την έκπληξη 
Μακάρι να μην είναι  freak show και να αξιολογηθεί η μάζα αφενός αλλα και η αρμονία αφετέρου και κάποιος εντυπωσιακός σε μάζες και υπερβολικός , αν είναι σαν να τα πέταξες τα κρέατα πάνω του να χάνει απο έναν που υπερτερει στην αισθητική 
όταν η αισθητική υπερτερει στην αξιολόγηση θα έχουμε ποιο ποιοτικούς αθλητες και θα μπούν νεα πρότυπα στούς αθλητες αλλα και πιο ένθερμο κοινό αφου θα είναι οι αθλητες πιο ευρείας αποδοχής 
ίσως αυτο θα έχει σαν συνέπεια κάποιοι αθλητες να βγούν σε πρόωρη σύνταξη αν δεν έχουν τις προδιαγραφές στην αισθητική  
Το σίγουρο είναι πως ένα Ολύμπια που θεωρείται ο Βασιλιάς των διοργανώσεων ΒΒ και ο κορυφαίος τίτλος , χωρίς μάζες χάνει την αίγλη του αλλα όχι σαν αυτοσκοπός 
όπως και τα αυτοκίνητα της φόρμουλα 1  έχουν όρια και στάνταρ προδιαγραφές στα κυβικά των κινητήρων τους έτσι και στο άθλημα μας επειδη δεν μπορούν να μπούν μετρήσιμα όρια θα μπούν όρια στο μάτι , όπως και κρίνονται με το μάτι

----------


## Polyneikos

Αποσύρεται η πρόσκληση του Shawn Rhoden για το επικείμενο Mr Olympia από την εταιρία American Media που διαχειρίζεται την διοργάνωση, όπως επίσης και οποιαδήποτε προβολή του από τα προσκείμενα μέσα ενημερωσης Muscle & Fitness & Flex ώσπου να ολοκληρωθεί η έρευνα των δικαστικών και αστυνομικών αρχών στην υπόθεση που τον εμπλέκει σε *υπόθεση βιασμού αθλήτριας bodybuilding, τον Οκτώβριο του 2018

*American Media Incorporated has released a press release regarding 2018 Mr. Olympia Shawn Rhoden’s rape charges.


NEW YORK, July 12, 2019 /PRNewswire/ — American Media, LLC Chairman and CEO David J. Pecker, owner and operator of Joe Weider’s Mr. Olympia Fitness and Performance Expo and the Mr. Olympia Contest, today announced that he is revoking the eligibility of 2018 Mr. Olympia Shawn Rhoden from competing in the 2019 and future Mr. Olympia competitions.


The announcement follows the recent charges that led to a warrant issued in Utah for Mr. Rhoden stemming from an alleged incident in October 2018.


In addition to revoking Mr. Rhoden’s eligibility from future Mr. Olympia competitions, American Media also announced that it would suspend coverage of Mr. Rhoden in its media brands, including Muscle & Fitness and FLEX, until the legal process has been completed.

----------


## beefmeup

σαν το innocent until proven guilty δεν εχει :08. Turtle:

----------


## Δημητρης 1924

Τέλος και ο Rhoden

----------


## Γιώργος Ν. Τουλιάτος

Από τη μία μου ακούγεται περίεργο πως ένας οικογενειάρχης με ανήλικη κόρη κάνει βιασμό.
Διάβασα ότι βρέθηκε γεννητικό υλικό (σπέρμα) στα γεννητικά όργανα της γυναίκας.
Επομένως δεν αποτελεί παλιά είδηση,αλλά πρόσφατο γεγονός.
Κάποιος μου ανέφερε πως στο Dubai o Mr Olympia 2018 επιδιδόταν σε συνευρέσεις με escorts/call girls
Είναι σύνηθες το γεγονός ότι γυμναστές συνευρίσκονται με γυμνάστριες τους 
Εάν πάλι το γεγονός γινόταν μετά τη νίκη του,θα έβγαζα το συμπέρασμα πως τα χρήματα και η δόξα του πήραν τα μυαλά.ότι 
Ο προπονητής του Chris Aceto,υποστήριξε πως είναι σκευωρία και άφησε ανοιχτά υπονοούμενα για τον πλουσιότερο άνθρωπο Jef Besos (125.000.000.000$ περιουσία),κάτοχο της Amazon,ότι αυτός κινεί τα νήματα



Όπως και να έχει,είναι χρυσή ευκαιρία για τους Γκριν και Χηθ να επιστρέψουν 
Διαφορετικά το φετινό Ολύμπια δε θα έχει ενδιαφέρον και θα είναι ανοιχτό για νέο πρωταθλητή.

----------


## beefmeup

δεν ειχα ιδεα για ολο το σκηνικο με την ΑΜΙ κ την κοντρα με τον Μπεζο, καθως κ οτι οι Weider ειχαν πουλησει ολα τα δικαιωματα στον τυπο της ΑΜΙ..
η μπορει να το ειχα διαβασει καπου, αλλα δεν ειχα δωσει σημασια..τεσπα, οπως κ να εχει, ειτε ετσι ειναι, ειτε αλλιως, για μενα ειναι αλλο ενα καρφι στο διαγωνισμο αυτο, που ετσι κ αλλιως εχει χασει τη αιγλη που ειχε καποτε, εδω κ χρονια..
σαν προσωπικη αποψη παντα, αν την καταγγελεια την εκανε μια απλη κοπελα, κ οχι αγωνιζομενη, η καταγγελια θα ειχε για μενα μεγαλυτερη βαρυτητα..αλλα περισοτερο απο τους αντρες αγωνιζομενους, σοβαροτερα "θεματα" εχουν οι γυναικες, που ετσι κ αλλιως ειναι κοινο μυστικο απο που βγαζουν λεφτα (προφανως δεν γενικευω εδω, αλλα ειναι μεγαλο το ποσοστο)..καληνυχτα κ καλη τυχη, που ειπε καποιος, καποτε..

----------


## Polyneikos

> Από τη μία μου ακούγεται περίεργο πως ένας οικογενειάρχης με ανήλικη κόρη κάνει βιασμό.


Σε αυτό Γιώργο δεν υπάρχει σοβαρό αντικίνητρο νομίζω καθώς το υποτιθέμενο παράπτωμα μπορεί να γίνει απο τον οποιοδήποτε.




> ΑπόΔιάβασα ότι βρέθηκε γεννητικό υλικό (σπέρμα) στα γεννητικά όργανα της γυναίκας.
> Επομένως δεν αποτελεί παλιά είδηση,αλλά πρόσφατο γεγονός.


Τωρα αν έχει υπάρξει κανονική ερωτική συνέυρεση με συνέναιση ή βιασμός το αποτέλεσμα του DNA (γεννετικό υλικό) θα μπορούσε να είναι το ίδιο.  :01. Mr. Green: 
Συνήθως ο βιασμός στοιχειοθετείται και με άλλες ενδείξεις, γρατζουνιές, μώλωπες, στοιχείας πάλης και αντίστασης. Τελωσπάντων, αυτό θα το δούν οι αρχές.




> Κάποιος μου ανέφερε πως στο Dubai o Mr Olympia 2018 επιδιδόταν σε συνευρέσεις με escorts/call girls
> Είναι σύνηθες το γεγονός ότι γυμναστές συνευρίσκονται με γυμνάστριες τους 
> Εάν πάλι το γεγονός γινόταν μετά τη νίκη του,θα έβγαζα το συμπέρασμα πως τα χρήματα και η δόξα του πήραν τα μυαλά.ότι 
> Ο προπονητής του Chris Aceto,υποστήριξε πως είναι σκευωρία και άφησε ανοιχτά υπονοούμενα για τον πλουσιότερο άνθρωπο Jef Besos (125.000.000.000$ περιουσία),κάτοχο της Amazon,ότι αυτός κινεί τα νήματα
> 
> 
> 
> Όπως και να έχει,είναι χρυσή ευκαιρία για τους Γκριν και Χηθ να επιστρέψουν 
> Διαφορετικά το φετινό Ολύμπια δε θα έχει ενδιαφέρον και θα είναι ανοιχτό για νέο πρωταθλητή.


Προς το παρόν, ο Heath δεν έχει επιβεβαιώσει ότι παίζει ή δεν παίζει. για να δούμε.
Επίσης η υποτιθέμενη πρόσκληση του Kai Greene, δεν φαίνεται κάπου, εκτός ΑΝ οι τύποι του Mr Olympia καταλάβουν ότι είναι ο μόνος τρόπος να σώσουν την παρτίδα εμπορικά και δώσουν στον Κai  γή και ύδωρ! :03. Thumb up:

----------


## bocanegra180

Η κυρία που τον κατηγορεί για βιασμό είχε μαζί της rape kit από όσα διάβασα ! Το rape kit επιτρέπει αμέσως μετά τον βιασμό να συλλέξει η παθούσα γενετικό υλικό του δράστη ! Τι κάνει νιαου νιαου στα κεραμίδια ! Είχε ανάγκη ο Ροντεν να βιάσει την οποιαδήποτε και να καταστρέψει την οικογένεια του και την καριέρα του ; Δε το νομίζω ! Απλά η κυρία θέλει να βγάλει χρήμα !!

----------


## Espresso

Σίγουρα δεν μπορεί κανένας να ειναι σίγουρος, αλλά αν ποντάριζα κάπου*θα ήταν στο ότι ήταν συνεναιτικο γεγονός όπου για σκοτεινούς λόγους έγινε 'βιασμός'.

----------


## Levrone

> Είχε ανάγκη ο Ροντεν να βιάσει την οποιαδήποτε και να καταστρέψει την οικογένεια του και την καριέρα του ;


Σκεφτόμουν το πρωί ,να σαι ο Ροντεν , να παίρνεις το Ολυμπια, να μπορείς θεωρητικά και στο θέμα γυναίκα να έχεις πολλές δυνατότητες και να καταφεύγεις στο βιασμό και να καταστρεφεσαι?  
Κι εσύ λες φίλε μου ότι η άλλη θέλει λεφτά. Γιατί να το έκανε αυτό ο Ροντεν? 
Και αν ο τύπος έχει τέτοια ένστικτα? Αν τη βρίσκει στο ετσι?  Το θέμα είναι ότι μεταξύ τους κάτι έγινε. Βρήκαν γενετικό υλικό. Με τη θέληση της ή όχι ποιος ξέρει. Ένα πράγμα μόνο είναι βέβαιο. Όταν φίλε Ροντεν πιάσεις το στόχο μενεις εκεί καβαλα στ άλογο. Δεν πας για το πουλί σου να μπλέξεις σε περιπέτειες. Έχεις μια καλή συγκυρία να πάρεις και 2ο και 3ο Ολυμπία και εσύ πας και την κλωτσας και λερωνεις το όνομα σου. Αλλά ίσως το μυαλό του είναι μέχρι εκει και όχι παραπάνω.

----------


## Polyneikos

Mια νέα ενημέρωση, εκ μέρους του Jim Manion, πως θα παρακολουθούν την κατάσταση, σεβόμενοι την σοβαρότητα, αλλά προς το παρόν δεν θα υπάρχουν κυρώσεις για τον Shawn!

----------


## Polyneikos

> Σκεφτόμουν το πρωί ,να σαι ο Ροντεν , να παίρνεις το Ολυμπια, να μπορείς θεωρητικά και στο θέμα γυναίκα να έχεις πολλές δυνατότητες και να καταφεύγεις στο βιασμό και να καταστρεφεσαι?  
> Κι εσύ λες φίλε μου ότι η άλλη θέλει λεφτά. Γιατί να το έκανε αυτό ο Ροντεν? 
> Και αν ο τύπος έχει τέτοια ένστικτα? Αν τη βρίσκει στο ετσι?  Το θέμα είναι ότι μεταξύ τους κάτι έγινε. Βρήκαν γενετικό υλικό. Με τη θέληση της ή όχι ποιος ξέρει. Ένα πράγμα μόνο είναι βέβαιο. Όταν φίλε Ροντεν πιάσεις το στόχο μενεις εκεί καβαλα στ άλογο. Δεν πας για το πουλί σου να μπλέξεις σε περιπέτειες. Έχεις μια καλή συγκυρία να πάρεις και 2ο και 3ο Ολυμπία και εσύ πας και την κλωτσας και λερωνεις το όνομα σου. Αλλά ίσως το μυαλό του είναι μέχρι εκει και όχι παραπάνω.


Σωστά Κώστα
Επειδή κάποτε παρακολουθουσα την πορεία του Mike Tyson, τα είχε φαινομενικά όλα , ανερχόμενο αστέρι , αλλά μετά έμπλεξε με βιασμούς, ναρκωτικά, έδερνε την γυναίκα του.
Ας ελπίσουμε να μην είναι σε αυτή την περίπτωση αλήθεια.

----------


## Levrone

Δηλαδή θα πάρει μέρος στον αγώνα ένας άνθρωπος για τον οποίο εκκρεμεί δικαστική απόφαση για θέμα βιασμού? 
Δε μιλάμε για υπόθεση φοροδιαφυγής, μιλάμε για βιασμό. Κατά την άποψη μου λάθος.

----------


## Polyneikos

Εγω πιστεύω πως σε αντίθεση με την πρώτη ανακοίνωση των διοργανωτών του Mr Olympia, ο πρόεδρος της IFBB Pro, Jim Manion, δεν τον καταδικάζει προς το παρόν, αλλά το να συμμετάσχει στο ΜR Olympia είναι θέμα της American Media και του διευθύνων συμβούλου David J. Pecker.

----------


## Muscleboss

> Mια νέα ενημέρωση, εκ μέρους του Jim Manion, πως θα παρακολουθούν την κατάσταση, σεβόμενοι την σοβαρότητα, αλλά προς το παρόν δεν θα υπάρχουν κυρώσεις για τον Shawn!



Λογική απόφαση

----------


## NASSER

Όλο το σκηνικό δείχνει πως το έχουν σκαρώσει οι σπονσορες και όχι η ομοσπονδία. Η Ομοσπονδία έχει επιφυλάξεις για όσα κατηγορείται ο αθλητής (και έτσι πρέπει) ενώ οι σπόνσορες έσπευσαν να τον κατηγορήσουν και να κινήσουν τα νήματα να δυσφημίσουν τον αθλητής. Σίγουρα αυτό γίνεται από ανθρώπους που δεν έχουν συμπάθεια για το bodybuilding απλά βλέπουν επιχειρηματικά την διοργάνωση του Olympia.

----------


## Polyneikos

*Eκτός MR OLYMPIA 2019 o Iraνος Hadi Choopan!*
Για άλλη μια χρονιά, στον αέρα η συμμετοχή του Hadi Choopan , νικητής πρόσφατα στο Vancouver Pro, εξαιτίας της μη έκδοσης visa λόγω του γνωστού εμπάργκο της Αμερικής!

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

> *Eκτός MR OLYMPIA 2019 o Iraνος Hadi Choopan!*
> Για άλλη μια χρονιά, στον αέρα η συμμετοχή του Hadi Choopan , νικητής πρόσφατα στο Vancouver Pro, εξαιτίας της μη έκδοσης visa λόγω του γνωστού εμπάργκο της Αμερικής!


Καθε σοβαρο κρατος για να λεγετε σοβαρο οι νομοι του ισχιουν για ολους και για ολα αρα απο πολιτικης αποψης η συγκεκριμενη σταση ειναι σωστη !

Ο αθλητισμος απο την αλλη δεν πρεπει να εχει σχεση με την πολιτικη βαση της αρχης δημιουργιας του .

Εχουν γινει τοσα  OLYMPIA εκτος Αμερικης μεχρι την δεκαετια του 90 και απο εκει και μετα χαλασε το γλυκο  !

Ισως ειναι η ωρα να την δει αλλιος ο Μανιον και να ξαναβγει  η διοργανωση εκτος συνορων ωστε να μην υπαρχουν τετοια παιχνιδια με την πολιτικη.

----------


## NASSER

Το θέμα είναι κατά πόσο βλέπουν το επαγγελματικό bodybuilding ως άθλημα και όχι σαν σοου με επιχειρηματικούς στόχους. Όχι ότι αν έπαιζε ο Ιρανός πως θα του έδιναν το Ολύμπια, αλλά βλέπουμε πως το Ολύμπια εξυπηρετεί επιχειρήσεις που διαφημίζονται από το bodybuilding κυρίως στην Αμερική και σε ποσότητες αρκετά μεγαλύτερες από Ευρώπη και Μέση Ανατολή.

----------


## Polyneikos

*Roelly Winklaar, 6 weeks out.*

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Αυτα ειναι :02. Shock:  ....το τερματισε.  Κ οταν τερματιζεις κατι ,θελει ιδιαιτερη προσοχη.

----------


## Polyneikos

Ο Big Ramy , εκτός Mr Olympia λόγω εγχείρισης στον ώμο, παρόλα αυτά δειχνει σε καλή φόρμα , καλώντας τον κόσμο να έρθει να παρακολουθήσει τον αγώνα!

----------


## Polyneikos

Dexter Jackson, 4,5 εβδομάδες πριν το Mr Olympia, με την βοήθεια του George Farah, δείχνει πολύ καλός!

----------


## Polyneikos

Ενώ δεν κατάφερε να πάρει την πρόκριση μέσω των αγώνων και του Point system, o Cedric McMillan θα παίξει στο Mr Olympia μέσω του Special Invitation που έλαβε από την IFBB Pro League!

----------


## Muscleboss

> Ενώ δεν κατάφερε να πάρει την πρόκριση μέσω των αγώνων και του Point system, o Cedric McMillan θα παίξει στο Mr Olympia μέσω του Special Invitation που έλαβε από την IFBB Pro League!



Μου κάνει λίγο εντύπωση να πω την αλήθεια... οι άλλοι επαγγελματίες δε θα το είδαν σαν ειδική μεταχείριση ενδεχομένως άδικη προς το μέρος τους;  :01. Rolling Eyes:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

Εδω ίσως να υπάρχουν έξτρα παραθυρακια για αθλητες που δεν κέρδισαν την πρόκριση απο κάποιο αγώνα , αλλα δινόταν τιμής ένεκεν δικαίωμα συμμετοχής σε κατόχους τιτλων Ολύμπια , ή όπως στην περίπτωσή του Αρνολντ Κλάσικ η θέση στην 3αδα σε κορυφαίο αγώνα όπως Μρ Ολύμπια 
Εκτός αν παίζει κατι άλλο και έγινε καθαρα για λόγους μάρκετινγκ , γιατι μετράνε πάντα οι πρωτοκλασάτες γνωστές συμμετοχές

----------


## Polyneikos

Φέτος το Mr Olympia υπολείπεται συμμετοχών: Shawn Rhoden, δεν ξερουμε αν θα τον αφησουν να παίξει ή όχι. Phil Heath , επίσης εκτός, αν και αφήνει κατι να αιωρείται. Big Ramy, με εγχειρισμένο ώμο. Τον Kai Greene, καθε χρόνο επαναλαμβάνεται η υπόθεση περί συμμετοχή του, δεν τον βλέπω να παίζει.
Με αυτές τις συνθήκες, κάποιοι φορμαρισμένοι αθλητές, κρίνεται ότι δεν πρέπει να μείνουν εκτός και παίρνουν την πρόσκληση.

----------


## Γιώργος Ν. Τουλιάτος

Φαβορί θα έδινα τον Κάρι και ύστερα τον Ουίνκλαρ.
Ο  Αμερικανός  έρχεται από άψογη φόρμα στο ASC,ενώ ο Ολλανδρός με τις πιο πολλές μάζες από όλους,είναι επικίνδυνος εφόσον γραμμώσει καλά από πίσω.
Ύστερα βλέπω τον έτερο Ολλανδό Μπόνιακ που είναι σχετικά προβλέψιμος.
Έπειτα εκτός συγκλονιστικού απροόπτου την εξάδα πλαισιώνουν οι Τζάκσον,Σάντοου,Μακ Μίλαν.
Πρώτη φορά το Ολύμπια είναι τόσο ανοιχτό δεδομένης της έλλειψης πρωτοκλασάτων ονομάτων.

----------


## Polyneikos

Ο Ηadi Choopan έλαβε τη βίζα του και προσγειώθηκε στις Ηνωμένες Πολιτείες έτοιμος να αγωνιστεί στον Mr Olympia!
Η είδηση διαδόθηκε μέσω ενός post στο instagram που έκανε ο προπονητής του Hany Rambod  το βράδυ της Παρασκευής.
Σημαντικό ρόλο έπαιξε η συμβολή της εταιρίας που διοργανώνει το Mr Olympia για να προσπεραστεί η γνωστή ταξιδιωτική οδηγία απαγόρευσης  για τους πολίτες χώρες της Μέσης Ανατολής.
Ηadi Choopan λοιπόν, ο "Περσικός Λύκος", στο πρώτο του Mr Olympia!

----------


## Polyneikos



----------


## Γιώργος Ν. Τουλιάτος

Νομίζω ο Πέρσης θα αγωνιστεί στην open class και θα μπει τριάδα (μπορεί να νικήσει τον Ντέξτερ).
Αυτό υποστήριξε ο Κάτλερ σε βίντεο του

----------


## Antonis Giannoulis

Εγώ νομίζω φέτος θα πάει καλά στην κατάταξη και ενα αουτσάιντερ ο STEVE KUCLO, καθώς εμφανίστηκε καλύτερος απο ποτέ στην νίκη του στο  INDY-PRO.. 
Δεν μιλαω για 3άδα φυσικά, αλλά νομίζω στην 10άδα (9η θέση το 2014) θα τον δούμε, ισως και 6άδα..

----------


## NASSER

Πιστεύω πως φέτος θα δοθεί έμφαση στην αρμονία και στο κατά πόσο φρέσκος θα δείχνει ο αθλητής. Είναι ωραίο να βλέπεις τον Dexter να αγωνίζεται και να ανταγωνίζεται πολύ νεότερους του, αλλά αν χάσει για λίγο το τέλειο φινίρισμα θα βρεθεί ίσως και εκτός εξάδας. Και οι νεότεροι πολύ εντυπωσιακοί δείχνουν σε διαφημιστικά σποτ και σε φωτο του διαδικτύου, αλλά την ώρα της σύγκρισης επί σκηνής θα αναμετρηθούν για αυτό που θα παρουσιάσουν και όχι γιαυτό που διαφήμισαν.

----------


## Γιώργος Ν. Τουλιάτος

Χθες στην εκπομπή μου πριν το Μρ.Ο κάναμε μια πρόβλεψη για το πρώτο call out:

Curry,Winklar,Bonac,Chopan,Jackson

Στο δεύτερο πιστεύω θα είναι οι:

Shandow,Mc Milan,Kuklo,DeAsha,DeLarosa

----------


## Polyneikos

*Mr Olympia 2019 - Live Webcasting by Digital Muscle*

https://www.digitalmuscle.com/

*Παρασκευή 13 Σεπτεμβρίου 2019*


- Finals 212 Olympia, Fitness, Figure, Women Physique ,  Mr Olympia Prejudging:  19:00  (ώρα Ελλάδος 05:00  Σάββατο Πρωί)


*Σάββατο 14 Σεπτεμβρίου 2019*


- Finals Bikini, Μens Physique , Classic Physique , Mr  Olympia: 19:00  (ώρα Ελλάδος 05:00 Κυριακή Πρωί - Live)

----------


## Polyneikos

*Full Mr Olympia 2019 Press Conference*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Semi  Finals 1st callout
*

----------


## Polyneikos

1st Call Out
Hadi Choopan
William Bonac
Brandon Curry
Dexter Jackson
Roelly Winklaar
Steve Kuclo

2nd Call Out
Cedric McMillan
Luke Sandoe
Akim Williams
Lukas Osladil

3rd Call Out
Michael Lockett
Juan Morel
Mohamed Shaaban
Maxx Charles
Jonathan DeLaRosa
Patrick Moore

4th Call Out
Dexter Jackson
Lukas Osladil
Akim Williams
Steve Kuclo


5th Call Out (Top 4)
William Bonac
Hadi Choopan
Brandon Curry
Roelly Winklaar

----------


## Polyneikos

*Ο Kamal Elgargni είναι ο νέος νικητής της 212 Olympia!*






IFBB 212
1. KAMAL EL GARGNI 
2. DEREK LUNSFORD 
3. SHAUN CLARIDA 
4. JOHN JEWETT 
5. AHMAD ASHKANANI 
6. SAMI AL-HADDAD 
7. EDUARDO CORREA 
8. HIDETADA YAMAGISHI 
9. AARON POLITES 
10. ANGEL CALDERON 
11. DAVID HENRY 
12. ZANE WATSON 
13. OLEH KRYVYI 
14. FAHAD ZAID HAZZAZI 
15. TOMAS TABACIAR 
16. NOEL ADAME 
16. KOKENY BELA 
16. STEVE BENTHIN 
16. LLOYD DOLLAR

----------


## Polyneikos

*5th Call Out 

William Bonac - Hadi Choopan - Brandon Curry  - Roelly Winklaar

*

----------


## Polyneikos

*4th Call Out

Dexter Jackson - Lukas Osladil  - Akim Williams - Steve Kuclo

*

----------


## Polyneikos

*William Bonac 

*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Hadi Choopan 

*

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

εχει ενδιαφερον ο αγώνας και σασπένς ,γιατι νέο πρόσωπο διεκδικεί τον τίτλο καθώς και η κατάταξη στην 5αδα , πιοεύκολο να ξεκινήσουμε απο τον τελευταίο της σειράς που σίγουρα θα είναι ο Ολανδός , γιατι δεν δείχνει να κερδίζει bonac , Tsopan , bradon 
O Ιρανός δείχνει πιο φορμαρισμένος και λεπτομερής , αλλα μετράνε και άλλοι παράμετροι στην τελική κρίση των κριτών ,όπως και το γεγονός ότι είναι πρωτοεμφανιζόμενος στο Ολύμπια , όπως και ο Bonac που είναι στη γνωστή καλή του φόρμα , αλλα δεν έχει και το ιδανικό καλούπι υψος κτλ , αλλα πάντα ο πρώτος ξεχωρίζει απο τον υπάρχων ανταγωνισμό και έτσι βγαίνει ο πρωταθλητής

----------


## Polyneikos

Hλία αυτο συζητάγαμε το πρωι που το βλέπαμε, ο Roelly Winklaar δεν δειχνει να έχει προβάδισμα. Σαν να μην φόρτωσε καλα, από πίσω δείχνει κάπως θαμπός.
Ο Choopan έχει τα sizes , όπως πχ σαν ένα άνοιγμα πλάτης που φαίνεται το μεγαλύτερο εύρος σε σχέση με τον Bonac , αν και ο Bonac πίσω βγάζει πολύ καλές λεπτομέρειες. 
o Brandon Curry με ωραίο άνω κορμό, τα πόδια του δεν βγάζουν τις τρομερές καμπύλες όταν παίρνει τις πίσω πόζες.
Noμίζω οτι η έλλειψη των ονομάτων του Heath, Rhoden, Ramy, θα αφήσει τους κριτές να πάιξουν το παιχνίδι στα ίσια.
Φυσικά στο Olympia, στους Τελικούς υπάρχουν ανατροπές, τίποτα δεν έχει κριθεί.

----------


## Polyneikos

*Roelly Winklaar

*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Brandon Curry

*

----------


## Polyneikos

Ενόψει των τελικών σήμερα στην Open Mr Olympia, θα ανοίξουμε το Live Chat στις 05:30
Oσοι πιστοί, προσέλθετε!

*http://www.bodybuilding.gr/forum/chat/

*


> *Mr Olympia 2019 - Live Webcasting by Digital Muscle*
> 
> https://www.digitalmuscle.com/
> 
> *Παρασκευή 13 Σεπτεμβρίου 2019*
> 
> 
> - Finals 212 Olympia, Fitness, Figure, Women Physique ,  Mr Olympia Prejudging:  19:00  (ώρα Ελλάδος 05:00  Σάββατο Πρωί)
> 
> ...

----------


## Muscleboss

Πιστεύω ότι οι κλασσικές γραμμές του Brandon σε συνδυασμό με το μέγεθος που φέρνει, και παρά την μη-σκληρή του γράμμωση, θα του δώσουν τη νίκη. Βασικά θα εκπλαγώ αν δε κερδίσει, εκτός αν κάνει καμια πατάτα στους τελικούς απόψε.

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

Oi εποχές Λή Χάνευ που ήταν ξεκάθαρα πρώτος και ακολουθούσαν οι υπόλοιποι έχουν περάσει , τωρα σ αυτον τον αγώνα έχουμε και τον αστάθμητο παράγοντα το τι περιθώρια βελτίωσης έχουν οι αθλητες και αν τελικά μπορούν να το καταφέρουν 
Καμία έκπληξη δεν αποτελεί αν κερδίσει ο Μπράντον η οχι , η ο Μπόνακ , αλλα κατα την γνώμη μου και βάση αυτα που είδα για πρώτη θέση και γενικά 3αδα  δεν παίζει Ντέξτερ , Γουίνκλαρ και θα ήταν άδικο με βάση τον ανταγωνισμό 
Αν ο Μπράντον καταφέρει να σκληρύνει λίγο ακόμη και με βάση την μάζα και συμμετρία  που έχει τότε μπορούμε να μιλάμε για τον νέο Μρ Ολύμπια χαλαρά , αλλα ακόμη και έτσι είναι πιο ολοκληρωμένος με εμφανές αδύνατο σημείο με βάση τον ανταγωνισμό την σκληράδα και λεπτομέρεια

----------


## qnav

Κατα τη γνώμη μου,πολύ καλός ο brandon,προβλεπεται πρωτος, αλλα παρα πολυ καλος στο ματι αισθητικα παρα καποιες αδυναμιες του ο cedric...και ο patrick moore απιστευτος....εχει πολυ λαμπρο μελλον..ο brandon και ο akim williams -σε πολυ καλη κατασταση σημερα- μου θυμιζουν κατι αγαλματακια bodybuilding του '90 που εμοιαζαν εξωπταγματικα τοτε...

----------


## Polyneikos

Καλημερα σε όσους το παρακολουθούν.
Ολα δείχνουν πως ο Curry παει για πρωτιά, με την 2η θέση να κονταροχτυπιούνται Choopan με Bonac!

----------


## Polyneikos

Στην *Classic Physique* o runner-up τις προηγούμενες χρονιές *CHRIS BUMSTEAD* εκθρονίζει τον 2x Olympia BREON ANSLEY!

1. Chris Bumstead
2 Breon Ansley
3 George Peterson
4 Keone Pearson
5 Branch Chen

----------


## Polyneikos

*Finals Τοp 5, Posedown, the Final Countdown!


William Bonac - Hadi Choopan - Brandon Curry- Roelly Winklaar - Dexter Jackson!

*

----------


## Γιώργος Βασιλικόπουλος

Αυτο ηταν παιδια Curry new mister Olympia 2019

Στάλθηκε από το SM-N950F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Polyneikos

*NEOΣ ΜR OLYMPIA, O BRANDON CURRRY!
*

















1. Brandon Curry
2. William Bonac
3. Hadi Choopan
4. Dexter Jackson
5. Roelly Winklaar

----------


## Polyneikos

Tα χρηματικά έπαθλα

1. Brandon Curry, $400,000
2. William Bonac, $150,000
3. Hadi Choopan, $100,000
4. Dexter Jackson, $45,000
5. Roelly Winklaar, $40,000

----------


## Polyneikos

*LIVE Mr Olympia 2019 - THE FINALS*

----------


## Muscleboss

Δίκαιο αποτέλεσμα κατά τη γνώμη μου. Τον Choopan και 2ο να τον έβγαζαν δε θα με πείραζε.

Νέος Mr O λοιπόν, ο οποίος όμως είναι ευάλωτος και μπορεί να απειληθεί τόσο από τους φετινούς διεκδικητές όσο και από αυτούς που δεν συμμετείχαν φέτος. Όλο αυτό δίνει άλλο ενδιαφέρον στον αγώνα και το επόμενο Μr Ο θα είναι θεωρώ από τα πιο ανταγωνιστικά ever εφόσον επανέλθουν οι Heath, Rami και Roden. (Προσπαθώ να θυμηθώ αν υπήρχε άλλο Mr O που να συμμετείχαν στο line-up 4 διαφορετικοί νικητές του τίτλου...Κώστα; )

Το ερώτημα που θέτω εγώ σχετικά με το νέο πρόσωπο του διαγωνισμού Choopan είναι κατά πόσο μπορεί να απειλήσει, και κατα πόσο μπορεί να αυξήσει και άλλο τη μάζα του και να βελτιώσει κάποιες πόζες, στοιχεία τα οποία χρειάζονται για να διεκδικήσει στα ίσια την 1η θέση.

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

Θεωρω δίκαιο το αποτέλεσμα και ακόμη και να άξιζε 1η θέση ο Τσοπάν δεν νομίζω να του την έδιναν με την πρώτη συμμετοχή και ας είχε ίσως καλύτερη λεπτομέρεια , γιατι υπάρχει και το αιτιολογικό οτι ο πρώτος ήταν πιο εντυπωσιακός σε μάζα και σχήμα και πάντα υπάρχουν επιχειρηματα σε τετοιους αγώνες που όλοι είναι πολύ καλοί να αιτιολογούμε τις θέσεις ,όπως αν έβγαζαν πρώτο τον Μπόνακ πάλι στηρίζεται λόγω του οτι όπως πάντα κατεβαίνει πολύ καλά προετοιμασμένος με την τελεια φόρμα του , αλλα ούτε αυτο μόνο μπορει να δώσει πρωτια μπροστα σε κάποιον που είναι γεννετικά πιο προικισμένος (ενοώ σκελετικα σωματοδομικά μη πάει το μυαλό αλλού :01. Razz: ) 
Πχ βλέποντας τον Γουίκλαρ μόνο του λές ποιός να τον χτυπήσει με τετοιες μάζες , δίπλα στον ανταγωνισμό όμως όλα φαίνονται και είναι αλλιώς

Εκείνη η κατηγορρία που πραγματικά είναι σαν ψεύτικοι και σίγουρα πιάνει πονοκέφαλος στούς κριτές είναι η *Classic Physique* που όλοι είναι τοσο καλοί που η πρώτη 5αδα όποιος και να βγεί πρώτος στέκεται και αιτιολογείται , αγαλμάτινα σώματα με αισθητική και λεπτομέρεια χωρίς την υπερβολή σε μάζες

----------


## Γιώργος Ν. Τουλιάτος

Ήταν μοναδική εμπειρία να βλέπεις Ολύμπια ζωντανά από εκεί.
Η αντίληψη από τα ΜΜΕ είναι σαφώς διαφορετική,όπως ένας αγώνας ποδοσφαίρου.
Μία γιορτή του θεσμού με δόση πολυτέλειας και υπερβολής,ένα σόου με άλλα λόγια.
Προσωπικά πιστεύω ότι ο νικητής είχε όλο το σύνολο,με μια μικρή μέση σε αντίθεση με τον Πέρση.
Ο οποίος όμως είχε σαφώς τον καλύτερο διαχωρισμό και γράμμωση.
Πιστεύω όμως για λόγους πολιτικής δεν πήρε τον τίτλο,ίσως και λόγω μυικότητας σε κιλά (100).
Ο Ολλανδός το έχει τερματίσει πια και πιστεύω πιο ψηλά δε γίνεται να φτάσει (νικητής και στο ASC).
'Οπως ανέφερα και την επομένη στο σεμινάριο των πρωταθλητών,ο Κάρι ανήκει στο κλαμπ των 14 νικητών αλλά και σε ακόμη ένα μικρότερο με ζευγάρωμα στις νίκες ASC/Olympia
Πιστεύω πως ο νικητής είναι επικοινωνιακός,σεμνός και ταπεινός,στοιχεία που τον καθιστούν ως άξιο εκπρόσωπο του αθλήματος στη νεολαία.

----------


## Γιώργος Ν. Τουλιάτος

Στο 1.45 ρωτάω τον Μπράντον Κάρι για τα μελλοντικά του σχέδια και εάν σκοπεύει να παραμείνει στο Κουβέιτ,ή να γυρίσεις στις ΗΠΑ

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

Πραγματικα Γιώργο ωραία εμπειρία να δεί κανείς το κορυφαίο σόου στο άθλημα του ΒΒ , γιατι μόνο σαν σόου μπορεί να περιγράψει κανείς τον διαγωνισμό Μρ Ολύμπια και πιστεύω είναι όνειρο κάθε φιλάθλου του αθλήματος να παρακολουθήσει λάιβ έναν αγώνα και μάλιστα στο Λας Βέγκας όπου έχει καθιερωθεί  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Γιώργος Ν. Τουλιάτος



----------


## Γιώργος Ν. Τουλιάτος

*William Bonac

*

----------


## Γιώργος Ν. Τουλιάτος

*Hadi Choopan

*

----------


## Γιώργος Ν. Τουλιάτος

*Dexter Jackson

*

----------


## Γιώργος Ν. Τουλιάτος

Αυτές είναι φωτογραφίες των τελικών που τράβηξα.
Θα ακολουθήσουν κι άλλες  των Shandoe,Mc Millan,Kuclo,Curry,Winklar

----------


## Polyneikos

Ωραίες φωτογραφίες Γιώργο, μέσα από τον παλμό του Mr Olympia  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Ενταξει...ο Bonac φαινεται οτι εχει πυκνοτητα k "μπαλες",αλλα μονο μ αυτα 2η θεση σε Olympia;
Χωρις να εχει να δειξει τπτ σε ανοιγματα κ συμμετρια;
Συμφωνα με τις φωτο :03. Thumb up:  θα προτιμουσα 2ο τον Choopan.

----------


## Γιώργος Ν. Τουλιάτος

*Steve Cuclo

*

----------


## Γιώργος Ν. Τουλιάτος

*Luke Sandoe

*

----------


## Γιώργος Ν. Τουλιάτος

*Cedric McMillan

*

----------


## Γιώργος Ν. Τουλιάτος

*Brandon Curry

*

----------


## Γιώργος Ν. Τουλιάτος

*Roelly Winklaar

*

----------


## Γιώργος Ν. Τουλιάτος

Αυτές είναι από το κινητό βγαλμένες και τα προκριματικά,όπου καθόμουν στην πέμπτη σειρά από δεξιά

----------


## Muscleboss

Ο Dorian Yates είπε σε συνέντευξη ότι ο Brandin Curry στα Mr Olympia της δεκαετίας του 90, δε θα έμπαινε εξάδα.... αρκετοί συμφωνούν μαζί του...

----------


## Polyneikos

Ισχύει Πάνο, όσο καλός και να είναι ο Brandon Curry δεν θα μπορούσε να εκτοπίσει τα "ιερά τέρατα".

----------

